

Ars Technica "Premier" now available in $5 month-to-month subscriptions - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/staff/palatine/2010/03/ars-premier-now-available-in-5-month-to-month-plans.ars

======
asnyder
I would love ArsTechnica for my Kindle. I would pay the $1.99 a week for that.

